# Where to do MMA - Rotherham



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi All,

Been putting off getting involved in MMA for years, now im 20, I think I fancy giving it a go.

Ideally, I would need a gym that start from the beginning. (After reading some threads on here, it appears some gyms are brutal whilst others are more family or 'taking part' orientated)

If anyone knows of any places in and around Rotherham, could you let me know please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Any ideas anyone?

I keep looking round online but most I do find don't seem to exist anymore


----------

